# NEED HELP, Probably an easy answer for someone



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

What is the difference between these two? (other than price of course) What does it mean by being a sonar unit pack?

http://www.cabelas.com/portable-sonars-flashers-eagle-cuda-300-portable-sonar-unit-soft-pack-3.shtml

and

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-3005-6817-Portable-Compact-Fishfinder/dp/B001UQILOU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1289951063&sr=8-3"]Amazon.com: Eagle Portable Compact Fishfinder: Sports & Outdoors: Reviews, Prices & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31s4A5tM9qL[/ame]


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Bought one last night, thanks for looking though.


----------

